# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  2. Trenantone

## Dine150

Hallo Zusammen,

am 09. Mai 2007 hat mein Vater seine erste 3-Monats-Trenantone-Spritze erhalten. Jetzt sind fast drei Monate um und ich habe soeben bei der Urologin angerufen, da ging die Sprechstundendame dran und betonte, dass die Urologin bis zum 13. August im Urlaub ist. Und was nun? Sie meinte, dass die Spritze vom Hausarzt oder von einem anderen Urologen vorgenommen werden kann. Das Rezept hat sie uns freundlicherweise ausgestellt. Wir würden den Hausarzt bevorzugen, der dann nach meinem Wunsch den PSA-Wert, den Testosteron-Wert, den Calcium-Wert sowie den Leber-Wert dann direkt auch mal messen soll. 

Die Sprechstundenhilfe meinte, dass er am 08. August dann die Spritze bekommen sollte. Muss es so genau sein?

Gibt es sonst noch etwas zu beachten?

Liebe Grüße

Eure *Dine*

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, liebe Dine,

die Trenantone Spritze muß nicht! Genau an einem bestimmten Tag gespritz werden. Da geht die Sprechstundenhilfe etwas zu weit.

Der Hausarzt kann auch die Spritze setzen aber Er soll, wenn Er eine Trenantone noch nie gespritz hat, genau nach Anleitung vorgehen, da es um eine Zweikammerspritze handelt die auch gut vermischt werden soll!

Alles Gut für dein Papa und Dich
Helmut

----------


## Dine150

Guten morgen und vielen lieben Dank Helmut,

ich werde gleich mal in Erfahrung bringen, ob der Hausarzt bereits Erfahrung mit so einer Art Spritze hat.

Jetzt schiebe ich direkt mal eine andere Frage hinterher: Mein Vater hat natürlich wie erwartet leichte bis starke Hitzewallungen mehrmals am Tag. Das ist zwar zu ertragen und eigentlich auch sehr positiv für meinen Vater, da er somit erkennt, dass sich irgendetwas in seinem Körper gegen den Prostatakrebs tut. Wir und speziell mein Vater nehmen diese Hitzewallungen auch mit Humor, aber ich vermute, dass sie zwischendurch ganz schön unangenehm für ihn sind, gerade weil er auch noch voll berufstätig ist (selbstständig). Gibt es denn irgendetwas, was das Ganze etwas erträglicher macht, ohne in die Hormonbehandlung einzugreifen?

Viele Grüße von der arbeitenden Dine

----------


## Tinka

> ich werde gleich mal in Erfahrung bringen, ob der Hausarzt bereits Erfahrung mit so einer Art Spritze hat.


Hallo liebe Dine,

das sollt wirklich kein Problem sein, denn nach dem Mischen wird die Spritze nur subcutan gesetzt und das kann sogar die Arzthelferin machen.

Wegen der Hitzewallungen: Die gehen weg mit der Zeit. Für die Nacht war für meinen Mann folgendes hilfreich: frisches Shirt greifbar neben dem Bett, ebenso frische Decke und ein doppeltes Laken zum abziehen. Alles schnell wechseln und weiterschlafen.

Es kann gut sein, dass man homöopathisch etwas gegen die Nebenwirkungen tun kann, dies würde ich aber nicht auf eigene Faust probieren. 

Liebe Grüße
Andrea

----------


## Michael A.

Hallo Dine,

auch ich hatte währent meiner Hormonbehandlung Hitzewallungen. Mir hat Remifemin-Plus gut geholfen, 2 Tabletten am Tag morgends und abends eine.
Es dauert allerdings ca 3 Wochen bis eine Wirkung eintritt.Remifemin ist eigentlich gegen die Beschwerden bei Frauen in den Wechseljahren, hilft aber auch bei Männer.
Ich habe es immer in einer Versandapotheke bestellt, da kosten 100 Tb. 12,51 Normalpreis 20,99 siehe : 
http://www.medikamente-per-klick.de

Ich wünsche Deinem Vater alles Gute, Gruß Michael A.

----------


## Dine150

> Wegen der Hitzewallungen: Die gehen weg mit der Zeit. Für die Nacht war für meinen Mann folgendes hilfreich: frisches Shirt greifbar neben dem Bett, ebenso frische Decke und ein doppeltes Laken zum abziehen. Alles schnell wechseln und weiterschlafen.


Hallo Tinka, ich werde meinem Vater sagen, dass die Hitzwallungen irgendwann verschwinden werden. Kannst Du mir einen ungefähren Zeitraum nennen evtl. wie lange es bei Deinem Mann gedauert hat?

Er wird und hat sich bereits teilweise daran gewöhnt, aber der Gedanke, dass er das nun für den Rest seines Lebens so ertragen muss, ist wahrscheinlich nicht so prickelnd.

Ansonsten würde ich auch mal bei der Urologin fragen und mich nach den von Michael genannten Tabletten umhören.

Danke Euch und liebe Grüße,
*Dine*

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Dine,
bei mir haben die Hitzewallungen ca. 2 Jahre gedauert. Jetzt ist wieder alles OK. Es kann aber auch etwas anders sein, denn der PK ist auch unterschiedlich. Aber aufhören tut das schwitzen bestimmt.
horst a

----------


## Tinka

Liebe Dine,




> Hallo Tinka, ich werde meinem Vater sagen, dass die Hitzwallungen irgendwann verschwinden werden. Kannst Du mir einen ungefähren Zeitraum nennen evtl. wie lange es bei Deinem Mann gedauert hat?


das ging recht flott, ich schätze 2,5 Monate.

LG
Andrea

----------


## Dine150

Hallo liebe Leute,

heute hat mein Vater seine 2. Hormonspritze erhalten und zwar vom Hausarzt. 
Natürlich haben wir vorher die Blutwerte bestimmen lassen, was der Arzt gar nicht verstehen konnte. Das war ein Erlebnis, das kann ich gar nicht schildern. Ich habe mich wirklich verhalten, da ich ja weiß, wie manche Ärzte reagieren, aber allein meine Anwesenheit war schon Grund genug, bockig zu werden. Bin froh, dass die Urologin bald wieder aus ihrem Urlaub zurück ist. 

Na ja auf jeden Fall habe ich nun den PSA-Wert, der jetzt bei 11,5 ng/ml liegt, das Testosteron liegt bei 0,31 wenn ich das richtig verstanden. Die restlichen Werte wie Calcium-Gehalt und Leber habe ich leider noch nicht. Er wollte uns den Zettel ausdrucken, aber das habe ich nun in der Aufregung vergessen.

Was sagt Ihr denn zu dem PSA-Wert nach genau drei Monaten? Ist das okay? Ich meine, dass er noch weiter fallen müßte, richtig? 

Vielen Dank,

Eure Dine

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dine,

der PSA sollte schneller fallen. Bei mir (ich kenne mich halt am besten) ist er in 3 Monaten auf 2,74 und in 7 Monaten leider nur auf 1,12 (damaliger Nadir) gefallen.

Viel Erfolg, Gruß Hans

----------


## Dieter F.

Hallo Hansi B,

machts Du z.Zt. eine Monotherapie mit Trenantone?

Kannst Du mir evtl. den momentanen Testosteronwert sagen?

Nach 4 Monaten fällt der PSA auf 1,0 und der Testo steigt von 0,43(nach einem Monat HB) auf jetzt 3,0. 

Wie ist dies zu werten?

M.f.G.

Dieter F.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dieter,

du solltest deine Werte ins Profil stellen, nur dann kann man dir eine vernünftige Antwort geben. Ich mache meine eigene 2 HB mit Eligard und Avodart. Casodex war früher kontraproduktiv, dann unter Flutamid stieg nach 1 Jahr der PSA stark. Mit Ketokonazol versuche ich den PSA runter zu kriegen, es sieht so aus, daß es funktioniert. Mein (gesamt) Testosteron (zu hoch) ist bei ca. 0,3. Am Freitag erhalte ich den aktuellen Wert, vermutlich niedriger. Dein Wert dürfte freies T sein, soldche Schwankungen dürften Fehlmessunen sein.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Dine, HansiB, und Dieter F,

wenn Ihr mit den Zahlenwerte gedankenlos um euch werft, dann Euch mal diese *Liste* verdeutlichen, in wieviel verschiedene Möglichkeiten Einheiten -*Nach Zahlenwerte kommen die Einheiten*- angegeben werden können!

Hansi, ist der Testosteron-Wert bei 0,3 ng/ml oder 0,3 nmol/l oder doch bei 1,04 nmol/l, dann ist er wirklich noch zu hoch.

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Helmut,

du weisst, daß ich eine HB mache. Mein T (gesamt ist wichtig) war 0,3, ist jetzt unter Ketokonazol 0,02 ug/l, jetzt erst bin ich kasstriert. So schnell kann es gehen.
Du hast du recht, wir Alten wissen es, aber die Jungen, man wird langsam schlampig.
Gruß Hans

----------


## Helmut.2

Ja, Lieber HansiB,

0,02 µg/l entspricht genau 0,02 ng/ml, wenn Du anstatt das u ein µ machen würdest, würde es noch akkurater aussehen und das erhälst Du in dem Du die Taste "ALT GR" und "m" drückst, denn da ist das µ dabei, sieste, so einfach ist es.

Wünschenswert währe es schon, daß es allen Urologen einfallen würde, den Testosteron unter HB zu messen!

Alles Gute für Dich
Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Helmut,

ich danke dir für die Hilfe. Schön wäre es, wenn du auch was zu T µ/l von 0,02 was gesagt hättest. Mein Labor kann es auch nicht, dort steht ug/l.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber HansiB,

ich kann es nicht ganz nachvollziehen wie lage Du schon HB machst, der Testosteron-Wert = T 0,02µg/l ist ja bestens und der PSA-Wert? das ug/l vom Labor geschrieben ist sicher ein Lapsus und sollte eigentlich µg/l heissen!

Du liegst auch noch in einem sehr erheblichen Osteoporose Bereich und Dir zu deiner Situation kann ich Dir leider keine Hilfestellung geben, da reichen meine Kenntnisse nicht! 

Tut mit Leid, Gruß, Helmut

----------

